# I think I'm done - Burned Out Chef



## Tulsa299 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey guys.

I'm here post-shift, just to rant and get it out, I'll probably delete this.

I think I'm close to dying from stress.

I love this profession, but it's becoming fruitless for me.

I've been a chef for 9 or so years, never trained, just thrown in here and there.

So many jobs, 12 to be precise.

I'm actually a musician and a pretty decent one at that, no brag.

I'm a head chef now... Of a takeaway.. With no staff... I'm also a chef in the kitchen above mine, their staff quit en mass.

I'm a chef with a shiny sticker.
I'm a chef with chest pain.
I'm a chef with substance abuse problems.
I'm a chef with no real friends.
I'm a chef who is poor.
I'm a chef who is hungry but cannot eat.
I'm a chef one step above homeless.
I'm a chef unsure if he'll be paid.
I'm a chef who's sick of incompetence's affects.

I don't want to be here anymore.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Every occupation in the world has it's equivalent to getting a walk-in 8 top 5 minutes before closing.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You get one life to live, my friend and its too short to spend miserable. If the food industry does not smile upon you, that does not mean that you can no longer experience the joy of food or cooking. You are never too old to change the things in your life that make you unhappy.

Im retired. Sold my restaurant after 40+ years in the business. I still cook every day and I love the hell out of it. I can finally cook for myself and my wonderful wife and anyone else who has a bottle of wine and an appetite. 

Anything good that ever happened to me in my life or career happened because I made it happen. There is no reason why this would not apply to you. 

Your first step is taking care of your substance abuse problems. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Get professional help now. Don’t wait. It sounds like you need a bit more than a new career.

Hang in there and do the right thing for you. You’ll bounce back.


----------



## Born_Into_It (May 3, 2018)

First post here as I just signed up, and, being my first time to the forums this was the first post I saw. 

I can say it gets better, but it may not. I can say it gets easier, but it may not. The one thing I can say is this.

You may not be able to control everything, but what you can control is you. We work in a volitile, unforgiving business, but at the end of the day, it's a job. We may have passion for our career, that's why we do it! Doesn't mean our job at the time has to dictate our passion. We wash our hands constantly, may as well take that and wash ourselves of the day too and start fresh.

Post shift can be hard sometimes, especially on a rough day/night/week/month etc, but thinking the reason your on here is the same reason we all are, or in my case just joined. To give a resource to just let it out with like minded people who understand! 

Hoping any of this makes sense, and good luck, we all have our moments! Stay up!


----------



## RIKI ADIVI (May 2, 2018)

Your first problem is not your job it is the substance abuse. It prevents you from getting a better job and stick with it.
Please try to find help to overcome your addiction, only then you will be able to find a better place to work and keep up with it. Regardless of your profession, and regardless of the reason that drove you into substances, it will drag you down. People can't overcome addition on their own - reach out for help.


----------



## Tulsa299 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks guys.. Another reason I love this profession.. The people.

The substance abuse isn't wanted, it's a case of if I don't smoke a joint, I don't sleep and end up incredibly fatigued and thus lose job or worse harm myself/another. I don't know how to fix this. I'll try a doctor.

I've done 95 hours in thirteen days, no breaks, next to no food, no money. I've opened a brand new kitchen, learned the menu and got the place ready for service, all with no staff or help. Now I'm supposed to run the restaurant I work below. My kitchen got trashed and abandoned by my higher ups. 
I've had to train three new non-chefs, clean up the mess of the old staff, learn a bigger menu and prep, without any specs, organise the paperwork. All whilst running service in one day..

I quit. If anyone is needing a chef in Manchester UK, do message, I can't say how long I'll be available for though.

I do thank you all for your words and thoughts. I'll think through your advice. Thanks again.


----------



## rbrad (Apr 29, 2011)

First of all I’m surprised at the number of responses you got from this section.....if you repost in the professional chef section then you might get even more.Seems like you are in a bad personal space right now....lots of people in this business have been or are in that situation.Addressing the issues you brought up.... seems like you’ve had too many jobs for the time you’ve been in the business.....
for people that move around a lot a year and and half seems to be the norm...if you are are broke and close to homelessness while working those hours then you are not in the proper job.....if your substance abuse problem is limited to something that is normally as harmless as smoking joints and it is causing you those problems then you do need to deal with it.Are you a chef that's a musician or a muscian that’s a chef...lots of people are both but which will give you a better life?Being in Manchester means you have lots of opportunity in both music and cooking and only you can make your life better.My advice is to put yourself in a better environment than you have been and start leading a more balanced life.Let us know how everything is going with you.....not just in the next few weeks or months but on a much longer term.


----------



## RIKI ADIVI (May 2, 2018)

Join is not too bad. I wish you good luck.


----------

